

How Far Apple Has Taken Us - lifestyleigni
http://www.iluvempire.com/2011/04/how-far-apple-has-taken-us/

======
bradleyland
My gut reaction is that this is ridiculous, but I've experienced the smuggness
of Apple users (not all of us!) first hand.

I sat down in a cafe with a coffee and set out to use the free WiFi. I opened
my MacBook, observed the AirPort icon as it negotiated a connection, and fired
up a web browser once the icon indicated "connected".

Nothing.

I checked my network settings to make sure I hadn't statically configured DNS
or some other obscure setting. I created a new "location" profile with the
default settings.

Still nothing.

A man sitting in front of me, but facing away from me, was using a MacBook
Pro, so I politely asked him if he was able to browse the internet.

"Excuse me, are you able to browse the internet," I asked.

"Yeah," he replied abruptly. I must have interrupted something important.

Somewhat quietly, and feeling bad for having disturbed him, I muttered, "Must
be my laptop."

"Get a Mac," he quipped with a sneer.

His response was jarring. Here I was, sitting in a cafe with my own MacBook,
being confronted by the fact that the stereotypical Apple user really does
exist, watching as a couple across from us shake their head in disgust at his
pretentious reply. I'm pretty sure they didn't even notice that I was using an
Apple computer too. I couldn't let this stand.

"Thanks, I've got one," I replied with the smuggest, most _eff-you_ tone I
could muster. Grins from several people in the vicinity seemed to indicate
that I had put him in his place.

I didn't feel much better though. I'd much rather feel the warm embrace of
kindness. That's why, when asked if the WiFi is working, I always take a
moment to see if I can help the inquisitor, regardless of their platform
choice. Pay it forward, friends.

